# C&C cage is done! But...



## ShelbyRay (Jan 20, 2014)

So this past weekend I got the materials for my 2x3 double decker c&c cage. I was at my grandmas and got it ALL put together, zip tied and everything. I was ready to load it up into my mom's car, and as we were dragging it through the house- clunk! Guess who forgot to measure it to make sure it would fit in the doorway. Talk about a disappointment.... IMG_9900.jpeg it's really big at 43" tall, 43" wide, and 29" deep.


----------



## gamerkid08 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine is a 2x2 double decker and I had the same problem. I wanted to relocate it temporarily for my male so my female who is temporarily in a storage bin and about to give birth could have more quiet. I ended up saying screw it since I didn't want to take it apart and ended up making another 1x3


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What if you turn it on its side?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

We had to do a slight demolition of ours when we moved a few weeks ago. Kind of annoying having to re-do all the zip ties but...anything for our little baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

